# Microwave Vent



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

To anyone thinking of installing the outside vent for the microwave on a 27rsds I can tell you there is no studs or wires in the way. Also did one on my last 26rs with the same results. Great mod under $10.00 why keystone vents them inside I have no idea







Break out the Rotozip and cut away







someone posted pics a while ago so I left the camera in the house.

John


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

What a coincidence. I plan on doing the same thing before our next trip.
I love that Rotozip!

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

DW told me no more mods to the Outback, until after I am done modding the house. Women can be so demanding sometimes.

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> Great mod under $10.00 why keystone vents them inside I have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Although i truly like my OUTBACK -- I have came to the realization after having to deal with the company THOR/KEYSTONE twice now that their business model is based on:

1. Maximizing Profits
2. Maximizing Profits
3. Maximizing Profits
4. Find every short cut possible even though it would cost virtually nothing more to do it right. 
---
33. Customer Service (but only when they have to and can't blame anyone else)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My Dutchman Lite was vented outside but my fathes 36 ft Wilderness is vented inside also. Keystone is not the only one.

John


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Probably one of the best mods I've done. Makes a huge difference when cooking or using the oven inside which we do in the early spring and late fall.

Mike


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> To anyone thinking of installing the outside vent for the microwave on a 27rsds I can tell you there is no studs or wires in the way. Also did one on my last 26rs with the same results. Great mod under $10.00 why keystone vents them inside I have no idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm glad this a cheap and easy mod . Bill bought alloy rims and larger tires last week.







I hope he sees your post and the pictures too; he has Rotozip- Christmas present a few years back.
Jan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

A-Man Tim,
Peg said the same thing to me (Mod The House)








Don


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

An outside-vented range hood for ten bucks that is also an easy mod? How can I go wrong?

Should I assume that the vent teminates through the wall, or does it exhaust through the roof?







Also, can someone tell me what kind of hardware is used, especially at the exterior surface? Thanks.

Bill


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Here's a thread I posted a while back on how I did mine.

Mike


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Mike,

Your mod looks great. Another question: where did you get the white outlet-with-damper thing? Is it an Outback part? I have heard that in the first two model years, the range vent discharged to the outside. Is that what you used? Thanks.

Bill


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Bill,

The outside wall jack is a standard one I got at my dealer. They make a couple different kinds.

Mike


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Bill 
I bought my vent from the dealer for $6.50 you don't have to worry about the outside light its not even close. I bought a box of white square head screws at Lowe's. Don't forget to roll the fan motor 90' to blow out the back Mike's directions will get it done.

John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

John,

Just now got my microwave off the wall. Turned the blower assembly to face out the back too. However, found that some (at least, maybe all) screws holding the mounting bracket to the wall are screwed into the 1/8 inch lauan plywood only.







So I figure without the beefing-up of mounting that I will do, it would be only a matter of time before it starts flapping around or comes crashing down.









But, I digress. Another question: did you simply cut through the wall opposite the rear air outlet and fasten the $6.50 vent to the outside, or did you also use a piece of metal duct between microwave and the vent? It appears that Mike's vent protrudes into the wall, plus he used some aluminum tape to bridge the gap. Is that the same with the $6.50 vent that you bought? Thanks.

Bill


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

HI Bill
Before removing the bracket I traced the corners of the vent holes. The only thing that hold the microwave up are the 2 screws that went into the top cabinet and the top screws of the bracket. Behind the top bracket screws there is a sheet metal strap between the studs the rest of the screws do almost nothing. The wall is solid styrofoam so there is no open cavity. After checking measurements and tracing the new vent I popped the four holes all the way through the side. Then cut the inside about 3/4" deep. On the outside double checked the holes to the awning track traced and cut the outside.

I used the metal foil tape to line the inside of the hole and close any gaps between the hole and the microwave bracket.Put a good bead of silicone around the hole pushed in the new vent and put in the ten screws to hold the vent.

The only picture I wish I took was when DW saw the rotozip blade come through the outside wall









Good luck
John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

John,

I can imagine your DW may have had a look of concern when she saw your RZ pop through the pristine wall of the new Outback. (Did he get the hole in the right spot??)







Priceless!

But still another question: do any of the microwave bracket screws fasten into wall framing? You say, "Behind the top bracket screws there is a sheet metal strap between the studs the rest of the screws do almost nothing." But if that strap is cut through when making the hole, are there any bracket screws remaining that can support significant weight?

Or do the several screws shot upward into the cabinet framing hold most of the MW's weight? I guess I will take the bracket down and investigate further. Thanks.

Bill


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I haven't done this mod yet, but judging from the microwave that I have at home (which is a good deal larger) I would say that the unit is held up by the screws the hold it up to the cabinet above. I believe this is how most, if not all mounted microwave's attach, so I don't think it would be different for an RV unit.

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong please.

Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The strap is only notched when making the hole. I put a lot of miles on my last Outback without any problems with the microwave coming loose.

John


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Can anyone point me in the right direction on how the microwave is attached? I'm thinking of doing the vent mod but want to be sure I don't damage the mw or the wall during the removal process.

Thanks,
Jody


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Jody,

I did the outside vent mod and it was not difficult, once I got going. The microwave has a wall bracket, which on our 27RSDS had about four screws attaching it the 1/8-inch luaun plywood interior wall. In my opinion, a screw into 1/8-inch plywood doesn't have much holding power. Also, the microwave was (and is) held up by two long screws that go upwards into the cabinet above the microwave.

When I replaced the micrwave bracket, I mounted it with six molly bolts to the 1/8-inch plywood. These have probably ten times more holding power than the wood screws that Keystone used. I have not heard of anyone's microwave falling off the wall, but I simply did not like the flimsy way the microwave was mounted. It's much stronger now than it was.

Bill


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks Bill. So I should put my head under the microwave, and look up. I should see the two screws holding it to the cabinet? Remove those two screws and the mw should drop? Or does is pivot down from the wall?

Jody


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

If you look at the front of the microwave the trim piece over the door has two screws that remove the trim take those out and you will find two of the white screws that hold the microwave to the cabinet. Also there is two screws that hold the micro to the back plate they are the slotted ones back them out hold the micro to the back wall. After that tilt the micro down and lift it off the tabs on the back of the back plate.

Happy modding!!

John


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for the tips!


----------

